# SunLife Insurance - Claim process question/eligibility?



## v3rd1ct (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,

I am insured with SunLife through my employer and I have a question that I am unsure about.

I am covered for vision, every 2 years I get $250 for prescription glasses or sunglasses. I used this up and it is going to reset sometime end of this year making me eligibility to claim this again if I were to buy prescription vision glasses.

My question is, if I purchase a new pair of prescription sunglasses before the claim eligibility rest date, can they still be claimed? Or must my purchase be on/after the eligibility reset date?

My goal is to buy prescription sunglasses now (before spring/summer) and claim them in the fall when my vision coverage resets, or must I wait to be able to claim it? 

I want to maximize the use of my insurance coverage as best as I can so that I am not paying out of pocket.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is my understanding what you suggest is not permissible. I have extended coverage via my former employer with Sun Life as well and that seems outside the rules (they ask for date expense was incurred). Wait until the fall and do it when your coverage resets. 

Think about it on everything else you might do in this way.... Massage coverage of $300/yr (if you have that). What if you had the need for 20 massages @$100 each one year due to a back issue? Do you think it would be legitimate to claim $300/yr for almost 7 years to get it all back? How about annual limits on drugs or dental that are exceeded and you wait for the next year to claim the rest?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

you spend the limit within the two year period. As of Jan 1 every other year the amount is reset.
this system makes for an interesting dynamic with optometrists & eye-wear retailers. 
I have gotten in the habit of simply telling them what my limit is (through insurance) and explaining that I want 2 or three pairs of glasses, and they will magically produce a deal that meets your limit exactly (to the dollar).
It's all a bit sleazy - I don't believe that glasses can cost that much with all of the automation and robotics involved in making lenses.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

The purchase date of the new glasses must be > 2 years from date of last eyeglass purchase. 
It is also required that your prescription must have changed or else you are not covered for the eyeglass amount of $250.00. In the event your prescription change is minor, they may even request you provide a letter from your optometrist stating she recommends new glasses.

Yes this happened to me last year so a recent requirement by sun life.

Check your policy details carefully.


----------

